# Who is responsible for maintaining a right of way?



## stargirl01 (29 Jul 2009)

I have the last house in a row of houses with access to the rear via an unpaved muddy right of way. Who is responsible for the maintenance of the right of way?

I hope to put gravel etc. down to make it possible to drive my car down the laneway as I have no parking to the front of the house. A number of other vehicles use it, but they all have 4 wheel drive and rear wheel drive, hence the laneway is a muddy mess, and my little car will only make it on a lovely dry Irish summers week. (Hence very seldom) I am willing to cover the cost myself although I will try and ask the other residents to share the cost.



Is the corporation responsible for their maintenance? (It is in Dublin)
Could I get into trouble for dumping even though it will be purchased gravel?
If someone injures themselves due to the gravel, is it my responsibility?

Cheers


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2009)

Why do you describe the lane as a " right of way?"

Is this lane accessible from both ends or is it a cul de sac?

Do you park in the lane or do you drive into your back garden from it.

Is there any garden / yard to the front to  the house (convertible to parking space)?


----------



## stargirl01 (29 Jul 2009)

The lane is only accessible from one end and was once a mass path, which is wide enough for cars. There is only private properties off the lane. 
There is no where to the front of the house to put a parking space, (on a blind corner with double yellow lines). I currently park on the street down the road, but this is being put into paid parking and I am not entitled to get a disk for this area. (There is another similar street, so currently I can park there but every busy street in Dublin appears to be moving towards permit parking)
I am renovating the garden and hope to put a parking space in the garden. When I do use it at the moment (which is seldom) I just park on the lane, as no one can go further than my house hence not obstructing anyone.
As I stated already a number of the other houses do use the lane to access their rear gardens for parking, and if I purchase a SUV or 4wd I would be able to also, but I have no need for a large car.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2009)

Sorry I missed one question - whose property is the lane?


----------



## stargirl01 (29 Jul 2009)

Mathepac, I do not know who owns the lane and have been planning on checking with land registry but have yet to


----------



## Caveat (29 Jul 2009)

stargirl01 said:


> Mathepac, I do not know who owns the lane and have been planning on checking with land registry but have yet to


 
Until you know, I'm guessing that your question, as it stands, cannot be answered then.


----------



## Billo (29 Jul 2009)

stargirl01 said:


> When I do use it at the moment (which is seldom) I just park on the lane, as no one can go further than my house hence not obstructing anyone.
> As I stated already a number of the other houses do use the lane to access their rear gardens for parking, and if I purchase a SUV or 4wd I would be able to also, but I have no need for a large car.



Is that a contradiction ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jul 2009)

As stargirl decided to abuse those who offered her useful advice, I am closing this thread.

Brendan


----------

